# Enigma Evoke Di2



## russ.will (15 Aug 2020)

To save an ultra long OP, I'll just post this link to my Google Sites Evoke page. I'm a wordy bugger and enjoy sitting on holiday and writing as opposed to reading.

I will leave some sample Ti porn below though. For anybody brave enough to wade through the website, the last page is the one with all the pics! There's also less mid-build pics than on my Raleigh 531c SPD build page because this is an all modern bike and a lot easier - Frankly it's all Lego, which is not to say I didn't have a few surprises!

























I hope you like, because based on three rides totalling circa 120 miles in four days, I'm smitten.

Russ


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2020)

Lovely looking bike.


----------



## jowwy (15 Aug 2020)

Fair play that’s a stunning machine indeed


----------



## si_c (15 Aug 2020)

That's a gorgeous bike. Somewhat jealous


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Aug 2020)

I've just read your web page. Lovely bike and a most entertaining read.


----------



## russ.will (15 Aug 2020)

Sea of vapours said:


> I've just read your web page. Lovely bike and a most entertaining read.


Thank you. It is just a diversion, but it's nice to know someone enjoyed it.

Russ


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2020)

Quality


----------



## Sniper68 (16 Aug 2020)

That is a truly beautiful build
Having recently built a Ti myself I also have to admit I'm smitten


----------



## Sillyoldman (21 Aug 2020)

Lovely bike. I’m lucky to have a couple of Enigma’s. A 2014 Echo and 2018 Evade. Love them both but the Echo is to me just that bit more special.


----------



## russ.will (2 Sep 2020)

Quick update. I was less than impressed with the Shimano BR-RS505 calipers after building. The 785s on the demo ride had left me with a feeling that mine were sub-optimal. New pads and thorough bleeding had improved things slightly, but I guess circa 10,000 miles had taken its toll on seals, pistons etc. So, I've done this:


----------



## Sniper68 (2 Sep 2020)

That is also my plan.........


----------



## russ.will (2 Sep 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> That is also my plan.........


You cannot resist...


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Sep 2020)

That is very, very,very nice indeed


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Sep 2020)

russ.will said:


> Quick update. I was less than impressed with the Shimano BR-RS505 calipers after building. The 785s on the demo ride had left me with a feeling that mine were sub-optimal. New pads and thorough bleeding had improved things slightly, but I guess circa 10,000 miles had taken its toll on seals, pistons etc. So, I've done this:
> View attachment 545110
> 
> 
> ...



Following a caliper failure, I've been pondering the design capabilities of Shimano disc brakes.

I've always felt the flat bar XT brakes on my ebike are only just up to the job - I got through a set of pads (both ends) in under 3,000 miles before the rear caliper failed.

In other words, the brakes are designed to stop an average weight rider on a 12kg MTB, so they struggle with a big bloke like me on a 25kg twin battery ebike.

Equally, I wonder if your original brakes are designed to stop a racing snake on a 7kg plastic bike.

So they are found lacking when asked to stop a rugby player on a (very smart) titanium bike.

Just my theory, but if I ever buy another ebike, I will pay more attention to the capability of the brakes.


----------



## tom73 (3 Sep 2020)




----------



## Tom B (3 Sep 2020)

There is only one problem with that bike....

It's too clean.


----------



## Sniper68 (3 Sep 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Following a caliper failure, I've been pondering the design capabilities of Shimano disc brakes.
> 
> I've always felt the flat bar XT brakes on my ebike are only just up to the job - I got through a set of pads (both ends) in under 3,000 miles before the rear caliper failed.
> 
> ...


I never liked Shimano Hydros on MTBs.I found them a bit "wooden".Once I'd fitted Hope Tech M4s they were my brake of choice on all my MTBs for years
As well as working faultlessly they look damn good too.
RX4s for me.........


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Sep 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> I never liked Shimano Hydros on MTBs.I found them a bit "wooden".Once I'd fitted Hope Tech M4s they were my brake of choice on all my MTBs for years
> As well as working faultlessly they look damn good too.
> RX4s for me.........



I've never got that far up the braking ladder.

My local bike shop rates Hope in general because the kit is usually serviceable and you can get the bits.

Sounds like it's worth paying the extra.


----------



## russ.will (13 Sep 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Following a caliper failure, I've been pondering the design capabilities of Shimano disc brakes.
> 
> I've always felt the flat bar XT brakes on my ebike are only just up to the job - I got through a set of pads (both ends) in under 3,000 miles before the rear caliper failed.
> 
> ...


To be fair, they've never failed to stop me, but there was never much feel at the lever and 10k miles of all-weather riding on them would probably demand more than a fluid change.

Even so, Shimano aren't the last word in braking and I'm lucky enough to be able to afford better.

Russ


----------



## russ.will (13 Sep 2020)

Tom B said:


> There is only one problem with that bike....
> 
> It's too clean.


Christ! Was I supposed to build it in a mud bath?!?!?

300 miles later, it still looks that clean. I just can't help myself!


----------



## Tom B (13 Sep 2020)

russ.will said:


> Christ! Was I supposed to build it in a mud bath?!?!



Damn my cover is blown



> 300 miles later, it still looks that clean. I just can't help myself!



Lend it to me for a week or two. I'll get it dirty in places that just can't seemingly be cleaned!

*Time spent cleaning is time that could be spend riding.


----------



## Sniper68 (13 Sep 2020)

russ.will said:


> 300 miles later, it still looks that clean. I just can't help myself!


I’m with you mate. 600+ miles and my Lynskey looks like it’s not touched Tarmac
It had its first clean last week when we got back from a damp week in Northumberland!Some of those back roads were covered in all sortsIt looked like I’d been off roading.
“A clean bike is a happy bike” has always been my motto


----------



## russ.will (14 Sep 2020)

Tom B said:


> Damn my cover is blown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, crap weather hasn't coincided with riding opportunities, but that will change.

After 122 miles yesterday, it is now mildly dusty.

Russ


----------



## russ.will (24 Sep 2020)

A couple of weeks on a quick update:

I guess living somewhere less than hilly may have a bearing, but after a couple of hundred miles I reattached the bleed cup to the top of the master cylinders with a few millilitres of fluid in it. A few lever pumps released a few micro-bubbles that survived the initial install. Lever travel firmed up slightly, but perceptively.

A couple of hundred miles on from that and some opportunities to further bed the pads in with some braking from high speed and I cannot believe how distant the performance of the Hopes are from any Shimano caliper (and disc?) I've ever ridden. The bite point is seriously well defined and power one-finger ample. Lever feedback at any point is braille versus smooth paper. It's like removing your winter gloves and going bareback.

I thought they were a bit better and frankly, the tart in me would have paid for the 'look' but not any more. They're simply so much better I cannot imagine going back.

Okay, having had top end motorbike braking systems in my past (Brembo Goldline 4-pad-per-piston calipers with braided hoses) that cost as much as a respectable road bike may not have helped, but a reality check on Kay's BR-R7070 equipped Roubaix threw the comparison into sharper relief. 

I used to think there wasn't much difference between my caliper bikes and the disc ones , except in the wet and even then braking 10m earlier expunged the difference. Indeed there are plenty of people that have posted as such and up to now I wouldn't have disagreed much. Yes, there were subtle advantages to disc, but not enough to make you want a wholesale frame upgrade. Indeed I still wouldn't junk a quality frame to go disc.

But if you're doing a frame up build, that is (in my mind) now a different story. To put it another way, the difference between 105/Ultegra or Rival/Force 22 is inconsequential in performance terms. Neither will make you go faster, but the Hope RX4s really do stop you faster with much more confidence and that difference is reflected in the price, which in terms of derailleurs, it is not.

Russ


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Oct 2020)

I've been using RX4's for a few years now and couldn't agree more, they're an excellent upgrade. I recently added them to my commuter bike - originally I only had them on my best 2 road bikes but I realised I carry much more weight on the commuter so it really should have good brakes too 

That bike is looking rather lovely, great work  My ti has black calipers with purple bore caps but I have the orange ones on my Bianchi 😊


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2020)

Missed this one!

That's a cracking looking and very classy machine you have there.


----------

